# Halloween Village - Dept 56 vs. Lemax



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I have been on the verge of starting a Halloween Village collection for years but can never seem to commit to which one I am going to go with. I apologize if there is already a thread out there for this, I tried searching for one and found lots of stuff on Lemax but was hoping people could tell me why they went with Lemax over Department 56. It seems like Department 56 has a little more in the detailing of the pieces which is a big plus for me but both have great concepts.

Please tell me if you had it to do over again which you would go with or if you would even start a Halloween Village collection!
Thanks in advance.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

We've got a fairly big Lemax display. We went with Lemax for a few reasons.
1. It was much cheaper when we started
2. Something about the glazes on the Dept. 56 stuff put us off a bit (seemed a little shiny and new).
3. I think we were also a little put off by the scale of the figures compared to the buildings with the Dept. 56 stuff – that might just be my imagination though.

That said, I'm not real happy with the durability of the Lemax stuff. (We seem to be re-gluing stuff each year, and a few of the motors have gone.) I think they can be too ambitious mechanically.

I find the Dept. 56 stuff more clever (and more detailed as you mentioned.) The early Lemax stuff was quite simple and very creepy. It was rare that a house would have even a single figure included. Now it seems very over-the-top..."There's space for one more monster here..." which just doesn't match our sensibilities. Your mileage may vary.

If cost is not a big concern, I 'd go with the Dept. 56 stuff. Otherwise, the Lemax stuff can be nice. But avoid stuff that looks fragile from the get-go. Sadly, seems like the price of the Lemax stuff has really jumped the last couple years as well, so if you aren't getting them on sale, (use those Micheal's coupons!) there may not be a huge difference in price anymore.

It's a lot of work to set it up each year – my wife does most of it. But the kids can stand and stare at it for hours, so I think it's definitely worth it.


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

I have a mixture of lemax & dept 56. If i had to pick I would go with dept 56.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

I've been a fan of Lemax since finding it in a _Micheal's_ store a few years back. Usually try to add a building or lighted table piece a year, but lately haven't much liked many of the recent designs (really liked the old gothic-style pieces they used to sell.) 

Department 56 pieces (especially the buildings) were very nice but seemed really too expensive to start collecting, though I have gotten a few small pieces to mix in. Now unfortunately Lemax has become kind of expensive too, so those coupons are a must!

Really wouldn't change a thing as far as starting over - it always came down to, number one, cost, then, two, style, so Lemax won out in that front. But now you could certainly make an argument that it's caught up to the Dept. 56 line, so it would be which style suits your taste better.

If you do start collecting, I'd love to see your display!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Ive been with Spooky Town since I started 11 years ago in 2000. Im a Lemax guy.


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

When Halloween villages first took off, Department 56 was the way to go. Great style, great stories, reliable quality. Lemax surpassed them in creativity and variety about 5 or 6 years ago. The quality has gotten much better in the past two years. I haven't looked back since.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I have a large Halloween village and most of them are Lemax but a few are Dept. 56. I love the old Spooky town pieces but not the recent ones as much. The quality of the Dept. 56 is sooo much better but the people are just too big to look as though they could actually live in the buildings. Even though the quality of the people is outstanding. I say mix and match.


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

I have both D56 and Lemax Spooky Town. Generally speaking, I find D56 to be higher quality but more expensive because the D56 buildings are mostly made of porcelain. The Lemax items are less expensive because the are made of plastic. The Lemax buildings have very creative animation, but they are usually a bit too "wacky" for my taste. While Micheal's sells Lemax during the holidays (and that is very convenient), I have never seen Lemax for sale anywhere else. D56 items can be found at many specialty stores throughout the year...and often times at 50% off.

The above is a long winded way of saying that while there are differences in Lemax and D56, I recommend that you not limit yourself to one company. I would draw upon the best of both to create your village. I hope you enjoy making your haunted villages as much as I do. This is a link to a super village that uses both Lemax and D56. http://youtu.be/EIQjUFQi2N4


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I keep looking at some of the other...um...self-contained... villages (like this Universal Monsters village http://www.bradfordexchange.com/products/48194_.html) The pieces look great in the photos, but I've never seen one in person.

Wonder if they would look out of place in a Dept. 56 or Spooky Town village.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your excellently detailed responses - this has been a big help. I hadn't seen the people for Dept 56 in person and didn't realize their absurd scale!! I went and looked them up and you are so right. I also assumed for some reason the scale on the sets would be different as to prohibit mix and matching so its good to know whichever way I go doesn't lock me in for good. Your reviews and information have been invaluable - thanks for your time, I can't wait to start collecting.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Just stumbled across this from Dept. 56. It's $130 ( I guess it came out last year) but MAN is it cool!






I'm sure it would work in either village.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

My Lemax collection began something like this: While walking through Garden Ridge, I see somethng that catches my eye - a Halloween village display! Hey, that's pretty cool! And my first piece went home with me that day. At that point, I had no idea there were other villages so it was completely by accident that I started with Lemax. 

That being said, I do love Spooky Town, but there are drawbacks. The animations don't hold up well. There are lots of tiny resin pieces that fall off or break easily and have to be glued and re-glued. The collections added in recent years have become very "cartoon-ish" and have lost that cool creepy look they once had. Not to mention, the prices have sky-rocketed.

I have sold many of my animated buildings and am keeping my collection to my favorites. My storage space was overflowing so I had to reduce. I now only collect cemetery, western, and witch related pieces. That of course, is subject to change if something new captures my interest!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Gobby I love the Foggy Point Platform - thanks for sharing.
Madame Leota thanks for the heads up on the animations, I wondered about that. I also wonder about how much noise it all makes when a whole collection is in action. The aisle at Michaels can sound pretty loud.


----------



## Midnight Whispers (Sep 15, 2007)

*Mix and match*

Hi, I use both ,Spookytown is what I started with about 10 years ago. But just last year at a flea Market a lady was sell all of her halloween village stuff. So I got a truck load of dept 56 really cheap. { And I did have the bed full + the front seat}Now I mix both. 
But if I didn't get the best deal on this truck load of dept 56< I would not have got into Dept 56. New ones are just too much.
Also if a builting don't work just add a purple lights to the outside. Hey it's halloween everything don't have to be perfect.
Also look at yard sell for lights and any little halloween things that would fit. Halloween earings on trees looks great.


----------



## cathartik (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm a Lemax guy and I most just like the simpler things that they are coming out with these days. I do like the over the top carnival stuff a lot, but for the most part the rest of the buildings I have aren't the ones with monsters popping out every window like someone mentioned earlier. I'm not a fan of the fire department and zoo pieces for example, I think that stuff is a bit much, but I do understand that some people can't get enough of those things.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Regarding sound, all of the Spooky Town stuff has volume controls so you can turn them down or off. We've got a couple where we've had them so long the sounds just become synonymous with Halloween. (I think it's Dr. Tingle's Lab, and Madame Ashbury's Psychic Whatever.)

There's still a fair bit of whirring noise from the motors with the sound down, but I don't mind that much.


----------



## Midnight Whispers (Sep 15, 2007)

*Halloween village*

My halloween village stuff is mostly just the regular halloween stuff. Monsters, witches,haunted houses and other spooky stuff. I too don't care about fire trucks,school houses, some of the new builting but I do like the carnival stuff but it has a table just for the carnival. 
I think they would make anything just to sell.


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

Gobby, Hawthorne makes amazing houses. I have the Universal series and the Nightmare Before Christmas series. The figurines are very fragile but the houses are top notch. The NBC ones are best displayed on their own because of the unique color combinations, but the Universal ones fit in quite nicely with the more realistic Lemax and most of Department 56.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Ahhhh. Just the info I was looking for, Trentsketch. Maybe I'll bite the bullet and see if I can start the collection. Thanks so much!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

That is so helpful Gobby - I didn't know they had volumen control!! I have also looked at the Universal series and its good to know they can blend thanks trentsketch.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I had almost forgotten about the Hawthorne collectiion. I have the Herman Munster house and I love it, as I am a huge Munsters fan. I bought it off ebay for a very reasonable price. I never would have bought it otherwise, because I don't want to join their "club" or whatever they call it. I'll have to chek ebay again to see what other pieces may be out there.


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

These are some shots of some of the Hawthorne houses that aren't photoshopped to death.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Ah man those are so cool.

I love Halloween miniature stuff.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Witchful Thinking said:


> That is so helpful Gobby - I didn't know they had volumen control!!


 Yep, it's actually a volume - on/off switch, but off shuts of the lights, the motion and the sound.

The bad thing (or it may be a good thing for you) is the switches are usually part way down the cords, which means you have to have easy access to the wires if you want to adjust them regularly.

Thanks again, Trentsketch. I think I've seen the pieces in the bottom photo before (They are universal monsters, but it's not the universal monster village, right?)
I thought they looked amazing. They are kind of foreshortened, aren't they?

Madame Leota, ebay sounds like it's worth a try. Great idea.


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

You're right. I thought the Dracula castle was the Universal Monster Village but I was mistaken. I wasn't paying attention and someone must have switched a few of the houses around. I have the full collection of the ones you're thinking about, but they're in storage right now. I also should have a photo of them somewhere but it is MIA. Strange.


----------



## Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2011)

DEPT 56 is costly, I went with lemax plus micheals arts and crafts have cupons in there add and emails you can print sum times for 40% off or even 50% anything in there store but only for 1 item so if theres that cool spooky town lemax building with all the lights and sounds you want and its llike $50 bucks you get it for $25.


----------



## 2E151 (Sep 10, 2009)

GobbyGruesome said:


> Regarding sound, all of the Spooky Town stuff has volume controls so you can turn them down or off. There's still a fair bit of whirring noise from the motors with the sound down, but I don't mind that much.


Have you ever had any problems with the power adapters causing residual noise even when the volume control is all the way down? I'm talking about the pieces with no animation, just lights and sound. I guess what I'm asking is those pieces of yours with simply lights and sounds, are they truly quiet when you turn the volume all the way down?

(I might need to invest in some more power adapters...)


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Good question. I don't think we have any that have sound and no animation. Actually maybe the cathouse from last year. I don't remember it being an issue, but I don't know that it's something I pay that close attention too.

We've got a few adaptors that run 4 houses each - but they only work with a certain voltage, and the Spooky Town stuff is all over the map, so it really becomes an annoying puzzle.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a mixture of different types of villiages.. Whatever fits. thats my moto.. I love lemax because of the animations. I have only had one stop on me since I started clear back in 1998. My frist one, Was given to me for christmas was about a blood sucking lawyer drackula. It still has its spot in my village each year. My children and I have painted small characters to blend in with the ones I buy and plan on adding more when my grandbabies are a little older. I aslo pick up lemax more than dept 56 because of coupons. I have hogwarts which I found at a toy store. I love it and all the new ideas others put up on how to set the villages up.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I have a Lemax Spookytown collection. I have it because it's cheaper in price, and they don't seem to sell Dept.56 anywhere near me.


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

I really like the realism of this Halloween village display.

http://youtu.be/woqpL4v5kf4


----------



## Hoopah1972 (Jul 4, 2011)

@Witchful Thinking

I just recently picked up a Spooky Town collection from someone, its 44 pieces in total, mostly animated and sound pieces. I bought the collection because I thought it was a good price, I dont know if I plan on setting it up, or selling it. If you are interested maybe we can talk and work something out. I have a thread on here with all the pieces listed, so let me know if your interested and we can talk.

--Tony


----------



## Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2011)

wheres the thread im intrested to see what u have


----------



## Hoopah1972 (Jul 4, 2011)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/106029-another-spooky-town-question-help.html


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

The residual volume is still the volume of the piece. As soon as you turn it on, Spooky Town houses make noise. Even if you just click it on, the speakers are clattering. You might even get feedback on houses that don't move, which is what normally causes any extra grinding or squeaking noise. It would be great if they adjusted their on off switch to have a lights only mode or no sound mode.


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

I would consider BOTH. I have been collecting for years (see pic) and select the pieces that I like, there are gems in each collection. Dept 56 is clearly higher quality, I would call Dept 56 pieces "exquisite" compared to Lemax, but some Lemax pieces are fantastic. Lemax has been coming out with some great pieces of recent years, but I don't get a lot of them because many start to look the same... similar lights, sounds (I have to turn the Lemax sounds off or my display sounds like a blob of sound that you can't distinguish anything), and characters. The mold detail and finish quality of the Lemax pieces are no where the same, try to find some displayed in a store and inspect the details, you'll discover for yourself. But don't get me wrong, I have some Lemax pieces that I would never get rid of.

I heard a story that Dept 56 was sold, and so they're not making the really neat pieces they used to, and the ones out there are getting harder and harder to find. Even the good Lemax pieces are harder to find, but they don't command a similar leve of money.

I'll give some examples of what I consider are stellar pieces of both:

Dept 56: Dr. Lunatic's Laboratory, Dead End Motel, Black Cat Diner, Grimsley Manor, Swinging Ghoulies, Spinning Pumpkins, Monsters of the Deep, Howl Radio, 1031 Trick-or-Treat Drive, Zelda's Wax Museum, Ghostly Carousel, Haunted Fun House, Creepy Carriage House.

Lemax: Mortis Theater, Monster's Ball, Costume Contest, Witch's Hat, Oct-o-Squeeze, Mausoleum, Blood Bank, Halloween Party, Funhouse, Wheel of Horror, Tunnel of Terror, Stretch-n-Pulls Torture Factory, Zombie's Cafe, and the new really cool Octo-Swing (hard to find).

The haunted pirate ships from Lemax are a whole other story, they're really cool and are unmatched by anything Dept 56 has ever done (except for their lighthouse and wind mill, both of which are great). A couple of good places to get these are houseoftam and ehobbytools.

Good luck!


----------



## Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2011)

neat collection


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Where can you purchase dept 56?


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

Hallmark and gift stores tend to have Dept. 56 houses in glass display cases.


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

HauntedDiva said:


> Where can you purchase dept 56?


The best place I've found is House of Tam.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

*collecting*

We started collecting Lemax mostly because of the price plus we didn't care for the shiny finish of Dept 56. Having said that we have added some Dept 56 pieces. It is so easy to get carried away with collecting, for our villages (Christmas & Halloween) we decided on a theme and just buy pieces that fit with the theme. It's hard to find Lemax up here in Canada so I've bought online, House of Tam and Lemaxvillagecollectables are both good online retailers.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for everyone's continued advice - you have been so helpful. FreakingFreak - such a gorgeous collection thank you for sharing!!


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

I've always loved villages, both Halloween & Christmas. Space and cost have always played a big part in not getting into collecting, as well as not really being able to pick one "theme" or group to collect, I like all of them! lol I've always liked the Dept 56 pieces better than the Lemax.

I've always wanted the Nightmare Before Christmas village from Hawthorne, but I know how those things tend to go on forever and you end up with 10 more pieces than they picture, which brings up the cost and space issue.

Last September I came across a Dept 56 Sleepy Hollow village and fell in love with it. 
http://www.department56corner.com/department56-halloween/department-56-sleepy-hollow.html
I haven't seen if they've added any new pieces this year but if they don't it would be a nice little group of buildings and accessories. I've also found several types of trees, lamp posts and whatnots by Dept 56 that would go great with it.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Oh, I've been looking at that Sleepy Hollow village myself - if I can see it in person, I might be tempted.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

I hear ya Gobby, I've seen stuff online and thought that's cool, then when I've seen it in the store the colors aren't the same or the piece isn't that good.


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Mgobluenik and Gobbygruesome-
I preordered the Dept 56 Sleepy Hollow pieces (all 4 of them) when they were released a couple years ago. When I got them, the color was way off what they showed in the pictures. I found out later through my villaging website that there was a big mistake. When Dept 56 changed hands (Lenox to Enesco) somehow this batch got screwed up and was released without any of the pieces having their second coat of paint put on. This is why my houses look orange instead of how they look in the pictures. Dept 56 is not making anymore in this collection and I think is having a hard time moving out the rest of their stock. Understandably so since word has gotten around that these products are not up to standard. If you're thinking about purchasing these pieces, you either have to be ready to paint them to your satisfaction, or buy them in person to see what color they really are. I'm not sure that Dept 56 got around to fixing them somehow, doubtful since they would have to recall all of these to their factory and I know that didn't happen. Just wanted to let you know. Had I known, I wouldn't have purchased them. I have a lot of their other houses and the quality is excellent.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

boobear said:


> Mgobluenik and Gobbygruesome-
> I preordered the Dept 56 Sleepy Hollow pieces (all 4 of them) when they were released a couple years ago. When I got them, the color was way off what they showed in the pictures. I found out later through my villaging website that there was a big mistake. When Dept 56 changed hands (Lenox to Enesco) somehow this batch got screwed up and was released without any of the pieces having their second coat of paint put on. This is why my houses look orange instead of how they look in the pictures. Dept 56 is not making anymore in this collection and I think is having a hard time moving out the rest of their stock. Understandably so since word has gotten around that these products are not up to standard. If you're thinking about purchasing these pieces, you either have to be ready to paint them to your satisfaction, or buy them in person to see what color they really are. I'm not sure that Dept 56 got around to fixing them somehow, doubtful since they would have to recall all of these to their factory and I know that didn't happen. Just wanted to let you know. Had I known, I wouldn't have purchased them. I have a lot of their other houses and the quality is excellent.


Thanks for the heads up boobear! That's really dissapointing to hear about the paint jobs, beacuse I love anything Sleepy Hollow related and was so excited when I found out about this set. I was looking at them on eBay and saw a seller's store that had a couple of the pieces listed really cheap (around $45), I wonder if the paint job is the reason? It said they had 10+ of each and that they were NIB.

All of the Hallmark Stores around here seem to be phasing out Dept 56, so I probably wouldn't be able to find anyplace around here to see them in person. Last time I was in Hallymark I noticed they had all the Halloween pieces on clearance, along with alot of the accessories, and it didn't look like they had gotten anything new as far as Christmas.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Yup! Thanks boobear! I went to a Holiday Store in town yesterday to check out their Dept. 56 display and they also didn't have any of the Sleepy Hollow stuff in stock. I talked to the owner and he said that Dept.56 is producing a lower quantity this year, because they didn't sell very well last year - mainly because they shipped so late. I'm not sure if there's any truth to this or if he's just trying to get orders in early. It fits a bit with MGOBLUENIK's thoughts that Hallmark is phasing them out.

The pieces I saw looked really stunning - I'm hoping to take the missus down tomorrow so we can argue on what we can afford.  

Boobear, how's the durability? Have you had any of the animation stop working? (assuming you buy animated pieces?) This has become a big concern with our Lemax stuff.


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

GobbyGruesome said:


> Yup! Thanks boobear! I went to a Holiday Store in town yesterday to check out their Dept. 56 display and they also didn't have any of the Sleepy Hollow stuff in stock. I talked to the owner and he said that Dept.56 is producing a lower quantity this year, because they didn't sell very well last year - mainly because they shipped so late. I'm not sure if there's any truth to this or if he's just trying to get orders in early. It fits a bit with MGOBLUENIK's thoughts that Hallmark is phasing them out.
> 
> The pieces I saw looked really stunning - I'm hoping to take the missus down tomorrow so we can argue on what we can afford.
> 
> Boobear, how's the durability? Have you had any of the animation stop working? (assuming you buy animated pieces?) This has become a big concern with our Lemax stuff.


Gobby - The durability is impressive if you take care of your pieces. I have an older piece called Dead Creek Mill that has a water mill that turns. I bought if off Ebay used and it continues to work just fine. I have bought a lot of retired pieces off Ebay and they still work even though they were used before I got them. Of course, the more they are displayed the faster the lights burn out and motors blow. Any of the animated pieces I have haven't stopped yet (wish I could say the same of my Lemax stuff!)

Your Hallmark owner is correct. Dept 56 pieces shipped out really late last year. I think this is due to the company ownership changing hands and this caused some production line hiccups. They should have all that worked out for this year's stuff though. I know not all individual Hallmark stores carry Dept 56. Some do and some don't, so I don't think all of them are phasing it out. If I can't find Dept 56 at one Hallmark, I try another or call ahead.

I think you and Mgob should check out a website, if I haven't mentioned it before, where I'm a member and you can learn about everything villaging.
buildingnewworlds.net
Very cool pictures of other member's displays and we talk about new pieces coming out and how to fix old broken pieces. Free to join and participate, even though the first thing you see is a donation button on the home page. No one has to donate if you don't want to.

Also department56.com just started selling their own pieces via their own website this year. This is the best place to see new introductions (this happens twice a year for Halloween pieces) and see what has been retired already.

I'll include a list of some online stores that I use for Dept. 56 stuff:
Countrynmoregifts.com (has all the sleepy hollow pieces)
Woodenduckshoppe.com (beautiful big close up shots of items)
Department56corner.com (also has sleepy hollow) Not to be confused with the official manufacture's website - department56.com 
Ehobbytools.com (Lemax only - great customer service)
Chestertonmanor.com

I only started collecting 3 years ago so I am still learning more every year. Hope some of the info helps!


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Also, I found a picture of one of the unfinished pieces for the Sleepy Hollow set (thanks to one of the members of building new worlds). This is what all of the houses turned out as without the second coat of paint. I still don't have a solution as to what to do to fix it. I think I'm going to try to repaint mine.


----------



## dolllover (Sep 12, 2009)

This website bulidingnewworlds make it impossible for one to sign up. I put down the year that they want that Spooky Town was released and still can't sign up. I do like the detail alot better on Dept. 56 versus Lemax and the faces on the people are nicer.


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

dolllover said:


> This website bulidingnewworlds make it impossible for one to sign up. I put down the year that they want that Spooky Town was released and still can't sign up. I do like the detail alot better on Dept. 56 versus Lemax and the faces on the people are nicer.


Oh geez, it's been such a long time since I signed up, I can't remember if I had to answer this question. I think I did. I guessed/am guessing 1990 because on the official Lemax website it says something about "since 1990 we've been making products". Give that a shot.


----------



## Hoopah1972 (Jul 4, 2011)

I put down the year 2000, and I signed up NP.


----------



## dolllover (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks guys for the help. I'm able to sign in now.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey Gobby I just bought one of the Hawthorn Village pieces (not Halloween) the house is a tiny bit smaller than Lemax, but the figures are half the size of Lemax figures, I'm assuming that would be the same with all their collections.


GobbyGruesome said:


> I keep looking at some of the other...um...self-contained... villages (like this Universal Monsters village http://www.bradfordexchange.com/products/48194_.html) The pieces look great in the photos, but I've never seen one in person.
> 
> Wonder if they would look out of place in a Dept. 56 or Spooky Town village.


----------

